# Rebooter régulièrement l'iTouch??



## BlueVelvet (18 Novembre 2008)

Désolé je suis encore un peu nouveau sur l'iTouch et en faisant une recherche avec «reboot» comme mot-clé, je tombe sur des centaines de posts pas forcément iPod...

Ma question:

Dans le descriptif d'une appli, je lis ceci:
«TV Show King Online MAY CRASH IF YOU HAVE NOT REBOOTED YOUR iPhone IN SEVERAL DAYS (as with all large iPhone apps)  Please reboot your iPhone every 3 to 4 days by holding down the Power and Home buttons for 10 seconds.
  As a general rule, you should reboot your iPhone at least once every 3 to 4 days to keep apps running smoothly»


C'est donc la procédure de restauration complète si je comprends bien...


J'ai déjà lu cela plusieurs fois et ça m'intrigue.... même sans problème particulier, il faudrait réinitialiser tous les 3-4 jours? Pkoi?


Merci de votre patience


----------



## les_innommables66 (18 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

La manip proposée te permet simplement d'éteindre et de rallumer l'ipod touch ; ce n'est pas une restauration.

Si l'appli ne plante pas, inutile de faire cette manip. Si l'appli plante... à toi de voir si tu supportes d'éteindre / rallumer régulièrement.

J'ai quelques applis sur mon ipod touch ; je ne l'éteins jamais.

Nicolas


----------



## BlueVelvet (18 Novembre 2008)

Merci pour la réponse!

Mais suis un peu perdu... ils disent bien: «... by holding down the Power and Home buttons for 10 seconds»

Ce n'est pas simplement l'extinction non («Power button»)?

Enfin peut-être que je complique désolé...


----------



## les_innommables66 (19 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Tu as raison, dans le guide d'utilisation de l'ipod touch, il y a bien cette distinction entre "restart" et "reset" ; il s'agit bien d'un redémarrage de l'ipod, plus ou moins profond, mais qui ne touche pas aux données présentes sur l'ipod.

_Restart iPod touch:  Press and hold the Sleep/Wake button until the red slider appears. 
Slide your finger across the slider to turn off iPod touch. To turn iPod touch back on, 
press and hold the Sleep/Wake until the Apple logo appears. 
Reset iPod touch:  Press and hold the Sleep/Wake button and the Home button at the 
same time for at least ten seconds, until the Apple logo appears. _

La restauration est différente et se fait via itunes :

_Updating and Restoring iPod touch Software 
You can use iTunes to update or reinstall iPod touch software, restore default settings, 
and delete all data on iPod touch. 

Â If you update, the iPod touch software is updated but your downloaded applications, 
settings, and songs are not affected. 

Â If you restore, the latest version of iPod touch software is reinstalled, default settings 
are restored, and data stored on iPod touch is deleted, including downloaded 
applications, songs, videos, contacts, photos, calendar information, and any other 
data. In iTunes, you can also restore from a backup without deleting data stored on 
iPod touch. _

Depuis quelques mois que j'ai mon ipod touch, je n'ai jamais eu besoin de faire un "reset".

Nicolas


----------

